# Advice Needed for New Snowboarder!



## KalT (Dec 31, 2019)

Hey Guys

I am interested in trying something new and booking a snowboard trip in the Zao Onsen resort, Japan.

I have never tried snowboarding before, and have a few questions which I would really appreciate some advice on.

1) I do not own any equipment or clothing. Can everything be rented at the resort? Is there anything you would suggest i buy beforehand?

2) Are lessons available at all resorts? How much does it cost and do I need to book in advance?

3) As a complete novice, is there any important information you feel would be worth sharing?

I look forward to your kind reply!

Regards,

Kal


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Excellent, we need more snowboarders! 

1. Yes, you can rent everything at a resort.
2. Lessons are generally available everywhere. Get lessons for sure. Sometimes there are lift pass and lessons combo packs that are a good deal.
3. Snowboarding is the greatest feeling. It can hurt to learn though. You will be falling a lot. Padded shorts help a bunch. Try not to use your hands to break your fall. Don't expect to be too awesome immediately and just have fun with it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I don't think you can rent clothing. Probably not goggles or gloves. Yes to helmets and equipment.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I would show up with snow pants and a jacket with good waterproofing/breathability. 

Also... padded shorts may be a good idea.

Definitely get a lesson. It'll save you a lot of falling and frustration.


----------

